

Top 8 tools for Ruby on Rails code optimization and cleanup - Felecro
https://www.infinum.co/the-capsized-eight/articles/top-8-tools-for-ruby-on-rails-code-optimization-and-cleanup

======
ma2ge
Thanks list! I don't know RubyCritic it seems useful.

